# interruptor de corte de corriente



## zanozuquen (Ago 17, 2007)

hola a todos como estan quiero hacer un interruptor de corte de corriente para mi auto... el tema es el siguiente quiero colocarle un corte de encendido a determinadas revoluciones... pero como es mas complicado lo q quiero hacer es uno q corte x tiempo.. determinada cantidad de segundos o milesimas de segundo..x favor help.. gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 17, 2007)

pero si cortas el encendido el motor se ahoga y se muere ¿no?, sobredosis de whiski.

Lo que deberias es cortar la gasolina o recircularla


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2007)

Lo que puedes hacer es con un 555 en configuracion conversor frecuencia-tension generas una tension proporcional a las rpm, esta tension la comparas (Mediante un operacional) con un valor prefijado (Preset), cuando el motor llega a esas rpm se apaga un instante, el detector baja de tension al bajar las rpm y lo habilita nuevamente.


----------



## zanozuquen (Ago 18, 2007)

muchas gracias fogonazo.. eso me sirve mucho.. es exactamente lo que quiero hacer, pero soy de madera para explicarme..
 podras pasarme un diagrama del circuito.. muchas gracias


----------



## zanozuquen (Ago 18, 2007)

en relidad tiopepe123 no lo ahogas al motor  xq un motor como el q quiero cortar gira 3000 veces en un segundo... y el corte en relacion con el giro no es nada.. en realidad lo q pasa es q quedan en la camara de combustion gases sin quemar q lugo pasan al escape y al reanudarce la chispa explotan en el escape gewnerando una llamarada azul...  esto lo quiero hacer para un auto de un cliente q le gusta el tunning y esas cosas.-..


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2007)

Circuito NO tengo pero el asunto es asi: 
Buscate en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm
como realizar un Monoestable con un 555, el periodo lo calculas en base a: RPM, y Nº de cilindros de tu movil.
A la salida del monoestable se coloca un diodo rapido (1N4148 Por ej.), este diodo mediante una resistencia carga a un condensador de 1uF de tantalio, en paralelo con este va otra resistencia que lo descarga pero muy despacio, de este capacitor va al comparador, que tendras que ajustar a las rpm deseada.
Esplicado parece compicado pero en relidad es muy sencillo. 

Vere si encuentro uno ya dibujado para postearlo.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2007)

Si estas en Argentina mira esto, sino tambien:

http://www.plaquetodo.com/plaquetodo/libros/libro25/4-057.zip


----------



## zanozuquen (Ago 18, 2007)

excelente el tacometro.. muchas gracias... y voy a intentar hacer lo q me dijistes muchas gracias y saludos desde montevideo uruguay


----------



## javier397 (Sep 11, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Circuito NO tengo pero el asunto es asi:
> Buscate en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm
> como realizar un Monoestable con un 555, el periodo lo calculas en base a: RPM, y Nº de cilindros de tu movil.
> A la salida del monoestable se coloca un diodo rapido (1N4148 Por ej.), este diodo mediante una resistencia carga a un condensador de 1uF de tantalio, en paralelo con este va otra resistencia que lo descarga pero muy despacio, de este capacitor va al comparador, que tendras que ajustar a las rpm deseada.
> ...


disculpa la molestia, pero no termino de entender mucho como lo haria el circuito y como lo conectaria en i auto, tu te animarias a hacerme una explicacion o un dibujo?? o alguien que entienda jejej
saludos y gracias


----------

